# Shrimp adventure



## Kelvinlim11 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi, 

I am new here, so let me do a short introduction.

Shrimp keeping/breeding has been my interest since 2 years ago. From what started as a simple tank at work has evovled into 2 nice tanks at home.

Currently i have a 3ft setup and 2ft setup. The 3ft setup houses crystal red shrimps while the 2ft setup is at its end of cycling.

Cant seem to post pictures here. More pictures can be found at my site Kelvin's Crustaceans Adventure.


----------



## Kelvinlim11 (Nov 5, 2011)

Updated my blog and copied the entry here for those who lazy to go to my blog.

As my 2ft tank is nearing its cycling period, i should summarise it as below.

Hardware:
Fishy business cabinet tank, 60cm x 45cm x 45cm
Eheim filter 2028
Arctica 1/10hp chiller
Gush 17mm inflow and outflow lily pipe

Media and soil:
Mosura soil, 1 packet coarse and 1 packet fine.
Biohomme+ 
Momotaro bacteria house
Mr aqua ceramic rings

Additives and enhancers:
Mosura old sea mud
Mosura bt9
Mosura rich water
Crs haven bacter max
Benabachi bee balls

Plants:
Willow moss
Christmas moss
Spiky moss
Frogbits
Hornworts

Livestocks:
Golden
Bds
Kingkong

Items removed:
Mineral rocks
Powerhouse soft type media
Bogwood
Mini pelia

Water parameters:
Start of week 3: ammonia 0. Nitrites 1.6mg/L, ph 5.95, kh 2, gh 3.

Golden and bds will be removed after cycling. What will be left in the tank will be kk, plus newly bought panda and bluebolts. Keeping my fingers crossed. No secret no tricks, just taking the patience and long path to successfully breeding/keeping.

Do visit my blog for more updates.


----------



## Kelvinlim11 (Nov 5, 2011)

Some video of my new live stock.

Kingkong,Panda,Bluebolts shrimps Episode 1 - YouTube

ALternatively, you can visit my blog Kelvin's Crustaceans Adventure for more videos and pictures.


----------



## Kelvinlim11 (Nov 5, 2011)

My shrimp pictures!


























For more pictures, here is the link.
Kelvin's Crustaceans Adventure: Enjoy of Shrimping


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

is that shrimp blue or white? Sometimes I am bad with colors. :fish9:


----------

